# 'ROVUMA' kit model on eBay



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Ocean Models kit of the Union Castle East African feeder vessel ROVUMA of See Item Nr 170931612023

Finishes 19.14 GMT tonight, current bid £175


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

damn...............misssed it.............always fancied that kit, and never got round to buying one when they were around.
ceste la vie.


----------



## Sailtie (Jan 23, 2008)

nhp651 said:


> damn...............misssed it.............always fancied that kit, and never got round to buying one when they were around.
> ceste la vie.


I have the original owners portrait of Rovuma, presumably from the boardroom.
I bought it at an auction years ago. She's a lovely ship but a bit strange to see what is so obviously a British ship of her time wearing a Portuguese ensign.

Whoops! Just checked out the Ebay item. My oil painting is the 1948 Bartram of Sunderland built vessel.


----------

